# Diesel Recall Info



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

I had my oil changed yesterday and was informed of a recall on all E70, E90 models with the M57Y diesel engine produced from 11/16/2008 to 3/6/2010 for a situation in which the "service engine soon" lamp is illuminated by mistake due to a software error. The attached pdf file has more information. This is no doubt the same recall RoBMWED mentioned in another post (http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=457020).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I've seen the service light go on a couple of times, early on, but it always resets after next start, so I haven't been overly concerned about it, and I haven't seen it at all in past 4 or 5 months.

I was also getting an erroneous front right hand turn signal light failure every once in a while, but that has gone away as well.

I'm coming up for first service, 13k, in about a month or so, so we'll try to see what all they plan to do.

Thanks for the heads up.:thumbup:


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is a copy of the recall from BMW:
http://www.bmwtis.com/tsb/bulletins/bulletin_graphic_temp/B130310g.htm


----------

